# Gros soucis dans ma police d'affichage système



## vampire1976 (17 Avril 2015)

J'ai un bug apparut il y a quelques jours dans mes applications ce qui perturbe pas mal mon boulo.
La typo a changée, mais pas partout, seulement dans les applications, exemple Indesign, word etc etc...
Voici ce que ça donne


----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2015)

As-tu :
a) installé une application pour changer l'apparence du système ?
b) tenté de modifier la police par défaut du système ?
c) ajouté une nouvelle police ?


----------



## Locke (17 Avril 2015)

Lis donc un peu cet article... http://www.macg.co/os-x/2014/11/comment-changer-la-police-dos-x-yosemite-85478 ...parce que là, c'est ta police système qui est modifiée.


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Avril 2015)

Merci je vais essayer ça.
J'ai rien installé de particulier :/
C'est la première fois que ça m'arrive.

D'autant plus que c'est au sein des applications car dans le système tout reste normal.


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Avril 2015)

Cela ne fonctionne pas


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2015)

Serait-ce un bug spécial _hackintosh_ ? 

Dans une autre session, cela donne la même chose ?


----------



## vampire1976 (26 Avril 2015)

Bien en fait non car un ami sur Mac a le problème.

En fait un moment je n'avais plus de texte dans l'interface de Indesign, là maintenant c'est cette typo fantaisie qui s'affiche, donc j'ai les infos mais avec ce texte à la con.

J'avais déjà installé cette version d'InDesign sans avoir ce soucis. J'ai aussi le problème sur d'autres logiciels, je tien à spécifier qu'ils sont sous license.
Je ne comprends pas. J'ai écris a Adobe j'ai toujours pas de réponse.


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
Pour la gestion de temporises, tu utilises "livre des polices" ou "Suitcase"? te servant d'InDesign, j'imagine qu'il y a un rapport...


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Avril 2015)

Je n'ai pas suitcase, je fonctionne logiquement avec Livre de Police.


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Avril 2015)

Toujours le soucis :/


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2015)

Je viens de réaliser au vu de tes screenshots, que tu es sous une version inférieure à Lion.

Un peu de lecture dans les forums... http://forums.macg.co/threads/tutorial-changer-la-police-du-systeme-inclus-la-menubar.302423/

Un peu de lecture ailleurs... http://www.lezarts.be/index.php?opt...tuto&layout=galerie&galeries=12&categories=45

Mais je n'ai plus Snow Leopard pour vérifier tout cela.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Avril 2015)

Question de newbie : est-ce que les polices de Word et InDesign sont répertoriées par le _Livre des Polices_ ?


----------



## Locke (27 Avril 2015)

Je viens de voir ça dans Illustrator, des polices obligatoires sont par contre contenus dans Afficher le contenu du paquet dans le dossier Required.


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Avril 2015)

Je suis sous Mavericks 10.9.5 ^^


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2015)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Je suis sous Mavericks 10.9.5 ^^


Je suis tellement habitué au look de Yosemite que j'ai complètement oublié à quoi ressemblait Mavericks et j'étais persuadé que c'était Snow Leopard. 

Sous Mavericks, je crois que par défaut la police utilisée est LucidaGrande, pas de problème de ce coté ?

Par défaut et en cas de problème avec les polices, Apple recommande de vider les caches des polices en mode sans extensions... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201262 ...on peut le faire avec Onyx.


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Avril 2015)

J'ai aucun soucis avec la police système, je vais essayer de voir avec Onyx  Merci pour ton aide. Et je passerais pas sous Yosémite tant que mes softs pro restent instables dessus ^^


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2015)

Si *bompi* passe dans les parages, j'aimerais savoir ce qu'il pense de ceci... http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/113107/how-to-restore-default-fonts-on-mavericks

Ici, a priori problème similaire, mais sans solution... https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1324148


----------



## macomaniac (28 Avril 2015)

Bonjour *vampire*.

Je t'ai mis dans le dossier public de ma DropBox la police LucidaGrande.ttc extraite du dossier-Système de mon OS «Mavericks 10.9.5». Tu peux la télécharger ici ☞*LucidaGrande.ttc.zip*☜ --> dézippe-la, et déplace-la à l'adresse : /Système/Bibliothèque/Fonts après avoir envoyé la police du même nom déjà en place à la corbeille (sans la vider - au cas où...). Authentification requise par mot-de-passe admin.

Cela fait, comme ta manipulation a imposé à ce fichier des propriétaires indûs (user=toi + group=staff), va à : /Applications/Utilitaires et lance le «Terminal» --> dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, fais un copier-coller _illico_ de la ligne de commande : 
	
	



```
sudo chown 0:0 /System/Library/Fonts/LucidaGrande.ttc
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle  - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ --> cette commande rectifie (en valeur octale) les propriétaires à user=root + group=wheel comme attendu strictement dans ce dossier-Système des polices.

Re-démarre ton Mac --> tu vas bien voir si le tuyau donné sur la page citée par *Locke*  rectifie le tir chez toi.

--------------------​
[NB. Les commandes dans le «Terminal» énoncées ensuite consistent simplement à _monter_ le volume _démonté_ par défaut de la «Recovery HD», puis à _monter_ l'image-disque BaseSystem.dmg contenue dans le dossier de _boot_ : com.apple.recovery.boot de ce volume, ce qui déploie le volume-disque virtuel : OS X Base System qui contient tout bonnement l'OSX de la «Recovery HD» (puisque c'est à la condition _sine qua non_ de receler un Système, que le disque de la «Recovery HD» est démarrable --> ce Système, c'est la même exacte version d'OSX que celle installée sur le disque du Mac dans tous ses Essentials, et seulement apurée dans ses superstructures : peu d'applications, pas d'utilisateurs etc. Or, parmi ces Essentials, il y a le dossier-Système /OS\ X\ Base\ System/System/Library dans lequel on trouve le sous-dossier Fonts avec les polices-Système au complet. Il en va de même pour le sous-dossier des Extensions etc.).

La dernière commande est une commande de recopie du fichier LucidaGrande.ttc du sous-dossier Système des Fonts de la «Recovery HD» dans le sous-dossier Système correspondant de l'OS démarré. Il est dommage que peu d'utilisateurs sachent qu'_a priori_, en cas de pépin et en l'absence de clone de sauvegarde ou d'installateur d'OSX synchrone ouvrable avec «Pacifist», ils ont toujours sous la main, dans le dossier de _boot_ de la «Recovery HD», un Système *intègre* dans ses Essentials qui leur permettrait une restauration par rétro-copie d'éléments endommagés de leur OS.]

--------------------​


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2015)

Ah, je me disais, mais quand est-ce qu'il va pointer le bout de son nez ?


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Avril 2015)

Bonjour je vais faire cette manie et je vous tien au courant.
Au passage, j'ai fais une partition de mon système complet que j'ai passé sous Yosémite et je n'ai plus ce bug dessus.je vais donc peut-être migrer finalement.


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Avril 2015)

Bon et bien j'ai toujours le même problème


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2015)

Si j'ai bien compris tes autres messages, c'est un hackintosh ?


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Avril 2015)

Oui mais avant sur Maverick même version sans rien toucher de particulier j'avais pas ce soucis.


----------



## Locke (30 Avril 2015)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Oui mais avant sur Maverick même version sans rien toucher de particulier j'avais pas ce soucis.


Par défaut, ce message n'est pas dans la bonne section. 

Sinon, essaye de poser la question dans des forums pour hackintosh, car a priori on sèche malgré toutes nos tentatives.


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Avril 2015)

Merci  Je comprends.


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2015)

J'ai déplacé la discussion.


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Mai 2015)

Bon et bien j'ai migré sur Yosemite hier soir et tout baigne 
Merci pour votre aide quand même. je vais noter le sujet comme résolu.


----------



## Locke (2 Mai 2015)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Bon et bien j'ai migré sur Yosemite hier soir et tout baigne


On a oublié de penser à te faire faire une mise à jour combinée, car à priori c'était bien des fichiers systèmes qui étaient corrompus.


----------



## zenelae (27 Mai 2015)

en général, c'est que tu as perdu la police de base de Mac Os, il te suffit de la réinstaller.

John


----------

